# Harry butler and carpet python



## Fuscus (Apr 28, 2011)

This is how I think our TV bushman should behave. No dramatic music, No histrionics, no catch phrases, just pure love for the animal and real information

YouTube - Harry butler and carpet python


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 28, 2011)

awesome! This is how it should be done. 
I work in the film/tv industry and have been planning some reptile based productions but am still searching for a good host. This guy has a nice approach.


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 28, 2011)

I loved Harry butler

and he always said 'better put it back'

really calm Im sick of all this carry on of oh its so wild and dangerous and i nearly died rubbish


----------



## Dipcdame (Apr 28, 2011)

I used to love his series, and yes, MUCH better than the modern day 'hunters'! No fuss no mess so to speak. Much more preferable and so much better to watch without all the hoo-ha!


----------



## Smithers (Apr 28, 2011)

Harry was a champ. I bet he would have laugh his head off if he saw the video that was shown on here the other day with a guy trying to get a rather large python out of a water filled cave screaming over n over I got a bit bite...lmao. RIP Harry


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 28, 2011)

He's not dead Smithers, or if he is I hadn't heard. I loved his show so much when I was a kid, my dad took me to Sydney to meet him at the museum, the same year, my dad took me to meet Eric Worrell..I was spoilt huh.


----------



## butters (Apr 28, 2011)

Yep I still have his books that he signed for me when I was a hell of a lot younger!


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 28, 2011)

I grew up watching In The Wild. The entire series should be made available on DVD, if it isn't already. Classic show!


----------



## Banjo (Apr 28, 2011)

He sort of reminds of Malcom Douglas a bit.


----------



## Owzi (Apr 28, 2011)

Smithers said:


> RIP Harry


 


ssssnakeman said:


> He's not dead Smithers, or if he is I hadn't heard.



Might be getting confused with Malcolm Douglas?

I can't remember Harry's TV doco's, but I do have his books. Certainly looks like a true herp (& animal) lover.
Great video, thanks for sharing

Andrew

Beat me to it Banjo ;-)


----------



## Smithers (Apr 28, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> He's not dead Smithers, or if he is I hadn't heard. I loved his show so much when I was a kid, my dad took me to Sydney to meet him at the museum, the same year, my dad took me to meet Eric Worrell..I was spoilt huh.



OOPS!!! I was thinking of Malcolm Douglas,..Soz for the scare..Fella's


----------



## dozerman (Apr 28, 2011)

I used to watch IN THE WILD on tv then go around sticking my hands into hollow logs etc expecting to pull out all kinds of fauna just like Harry Butler did. Scared the bejeebers out of mum and dad. He seemed like a magician pulling rabbits out of hats


----------



## Elapidae1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Absolute legend. I believe his In The Wild series may be available through ABC shop or something like that. He is still active in his conservation efforts and I believe still has a lot to do with the environmental management of Barrow island.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 28, 2011)

I've got a personally signed paperback from Harry Butler, it was a long time ago, probably 30+ yrs when I brought a green tree frog in to see him at a signing. GTF's weren't to my knowledge very popular as a pet back then, certainly not one that was raised from a taddy  HB's words were " What a lovely specimen" as the crowd of grey-haired ladies who had flocked to see him took a gasp and stepped back from the blonde-haired kid presenting his idol with his pet frog  Those were the days!! Wide-eyed and a world full of mystery 

Hell, I even went and dug it out to post it on here!  Perhaps one of my most treasured autographs!


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 28, 2011)

serpenttongue said:


> The entire series should be made available on DVD, if it isn't already.


 Just been released. I intend to be watching it when the Windsors recruit a new brood mare


----------



## jase75 (Apr 28, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> Just been released. I intend to be watching it when the Windsors recruit a new brood mare


 
Where is it available from ? How much is it ?


----------



## guzzo (Apr 28, 2011)

I propose a Toast...........To Harry the Bushman !!! Going to the fridge to get another JD


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 29, 2011)

I haven't seen him in yonks!


----------



## Jackrabbit (Apr 29, 2011)

jase75 said:


> Where is it available from ? How much is it ?


 
ABC shop have it for $49, 4 disc set.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 29, 2011)

i loved this show as a kid growing up in 70,s/80,s
i was in cub scouts and they used to call me harry butler cause i loved the same things as him.I have fond memories of this man


----------



## Sock Puppet (Apr 29, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> i loved this show as a kid growing up in 70,s/80,s


Same, I rarely missed Harry Butler or Malcolm Douglas shows. 
Hell, I even watched a lot of Leyland Brothers World back in the day.
And National Geographic docos (with that unforgettable intro music) but the Aussie shows were easily my faves.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 3, 2011)

Has anyone got the clip that Paul Hogan made lampooning Harry Butler..I can't find a link for it


----------

